
Top 15 Python Libraries for Data Science in 2017 - ibobriakov
https://activewizards.com/blog/top-15-libraries-for-data-science-in-python/
======
pplonski86
I will also add HyperOpt for model tuning
[https://github.com/hyperopt/hyperopt](https://github.com/hyperopt/hyperopt)

